# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Avrupa''nın "Türkiye hayır derse"

## atoybil

Avrupa''nın "Türkiye hayır derse" korkusu!..............Aslan Blut


İngiltere''de yayımlanan The Financial Times gazetesinin 2 Eylül 2005 tarihli sayısında, Philip Stephens imzalı yazıda,
Avrupa ülkelerinin Türkiye''nin AB üyeliği ile ilgili tutumu değerlendiriliyor.
Sstephens şöyle diyor:
"Pek çoğu için AB bir Hıristiyan tabyası, Müslüman kalabalıkları dışarda tutan bir kale olarak kalmalıydı. ütekilerse genişlemeye olan kamuoyu tepkisi yüzünden paniğe kapıldı. Her türlü genişlemeye kapılarını kapatmak istiyorlar. Gözlerini kaparlarsa, dünya onlardan uzak durur sanıyorlar.
Fakat, Türkiye''yi de başınızdan atamazsınız. Türkiye''ye karşı köprüyü yükseltmek, Avrupa''nın mevcut Müslüman cemaatlerinin yabancılaşması ve düşmanlığı ile başa çıkmayı kolaylaştırmayacak."

* * *

İngiltere''de yayımlanan The Financial Times gazetesinin 07 Eylül 2005 tarihli sayısında, Fabian Society Genel Sekreteri Sunder Katwala imzasıyla bir okuyucu mektubu yayınlandı. Bu mektup, daha önce yayınladığım, İngiltere''nin eski Savunma Bakanı Michael Portillo''nun ifadelerinden daha açık bir şekilde Avrupa''nın düşüncesini yansıtıyor.
Sunder Katwala, yukarıda yer verdiğim Philip Stephens''e atıfta bulunarak şöyle diyor:
"Sayın Philip Stephens, Avrupa Birliği''nin Türkiye''yi reddetmesinin, hem Avrupa''nın jeopolitik stratejisi hem de Avrupa Birliği''ne üye ülkelerdeki Müslüman nüfusun entegrasyonu açısından tehlikeleri konusunda uyarıda bulunmakta haklı.
Resmi görüşmelerin başlamasının ardından, Türkiye''nin başarıyla üye olmasını sağlamak için uzun yıllar boyunca yapılacak çok iş var. Ancak eğer Türkiye''deki ve ötesindeki retçiler çok önemli bir tarihi fırsatı raydan çıkarmayı başarırsa hepimiz kaybederiz."
Yeterince açık değil mi?
Türkiye''deki ve ötesindeki retçiler başarırsa kim kaybedecekmiş?
Bütün Avrupa!

* * *

İngiltere Dışişleri Bakanı Jack Straw, Die Welt gazetesinin 15 Eylül 2005 sayısında "konuk yazar" olarak bir makale yazdı. Straw''un makalesi şu cümlelerle bitiyor:
"Hepimiz Türkiye''nin geleceğine ve bu ülkenin reformlarına ilgi duyuyoruz. şimdi bir hata yaptığımız taktirde, kısa sürede evimizin önünde bir kriz çıkabilir."
Demek ki, Straw''un korkusu da Türkiye''nin hayır demesidir!

* * *

Alman Bild gazetesinin 15 Eylül 2005 sayısında bir röportajı yayınlanan Federal Almanya Dışişleri Bakanı Joschka Fischer şöyle diyor:
"Ben sadece şunu söyleyebilirim: Federal Hükümet iyi gerekçelerden dolayı 42 yıldan bu yana Adenauer''den Kohl''e kadar bütün hükümetler tarafından söz verildiği gibi Türkiye ile ucu açık katılım müzakerelerin başlatılmasından yanadır. Türkiye''de modernleşme sürecinde kaydedilen önemli ilerlemelere rağmen şimdi bu sözü tutmamak tehlikeli bir körlüktür. Biz bunu vurguluyoruz.
SORU: Ancak, kamuoyu yoklamalarına göre Alman vatandaşlarının çoğunluğu Türkiye''nin AB''ye tam üyeliğine karşı.
FISCHER: Yönetim demek, güvenlik çıkarlarımızı ciddiye almak ve çoğunluklar oluşturmak demektir. Hiç kimse hemen üyelikten söz etmiyor. Kayda değer ilerlemelere rağmen, Ankara''nın yapması gereken daha çok eksik var. Hiçbir risk üstlenmiyoruz. Otomatizm diye bir şey yok. Süreç net koşullara bağlı, her an kesilebilir, hatta yanlış istikamete sapılırsa sona erdirilebilir. Evet ya da hayır kararı, gerçekten Avrupa''ya hazır bir Türkiye önümüzde durduğunda verilecek. Bu ise 10, 15 yıl, belki de daha uzun sürebilir.
Türkiye''nin kapsamlı modernleşme ve kuvvetli bir biçimde Batı''ya demirleme sürecinin ilerlemesine büyük önem vermeliyiz. (ğ) Bu fırsattan faydalanmamak, reddedilmiş bir Türkiye sebebiyle ortaya çıkacak olumsuz gelişmelerin farkına varmamak, dış politika açısından sağlıklı düşünülmediğini göstermektedir."
Görüldügü gibi Fischer''in korkusu da Türkiye''nin köprüleri atması!

* * *

Ve son söz Alman Die Zeit gazetesinin 15 Eylül 2005 tarihli sayısında, Federal Almanya eski şansölyesi Helmut Schmidt''ten:
"Türkiye''nin AB üyeliği saçmalıktır. üyelik herkes için serbest dolaşım demektir. 70''li yıllarda dönemin Başbakanı Demirel bana, yüzyılın sonunda Türkiye''nin Almanya''ya 10 milyon insanı ihraç etmesi gerektiğini söylemişti. Türkler bize tamamen yabancı olan bir kültürün mensubudurlar. Bu konuda Sayın Merkel ile tamamen aynı görüşteyim. Ekonomi işbirliğine ve Gümrük Birliği''ne ''evet'', ancak Türkiye''de oluşan nüfus fazlasının serbest dolaşımına ''hayır'' diyorum."

----------

